# How much should I feed beagle puppy?



## bewildered from west mids (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi there.

The breeder recommended I feed my pup Purina Beta puppy food(pre-soaked).

I am finding the dosage instructions rather vague & my mum thinks he's too thin.

Does anyone know how much I should be feeding him?

He's 10 weeks old.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Use the feeding guide on the packet to work out the daily allowance - it's based on the expected full grown size of your breed.
If the parents were on the smaller size for beagles go with the lower end of the scale if they were larger go with the higher amount.

I fed mine the middle amount and adjusted it up if they seemed to be hungary or down if they left any food.

Take the daily amount and divide it i into 4 equal portions and feed 4 times a day.

By the way - your puppy is gorgeous.:001_wub:

Looking at the feeding guide
BETA :: PUPPY CHICKEN & RICE

I'd go for 200g a day as the expected full grown weight of a beagle is 10kg


----------



## bewildered from west mids (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi there.

Thanks that is a bit more than I've been giving him. I'll try upping it a bit as altho it looks a lot of food for a little puppy he certainly doesn't have any "puppy fat" at the moment!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

bewildered from west mids said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Thanks that is a bit more than I've been giving him. I'll try upping it a bit as altho it looks a lot of food for a little puppy he certainly doesn't have any "puppy fat" at the moment!


Remeber guides are just that a guide - you need to adjust to suit your individual pup and there energy levels.
Pup need quite a lot for all that growing they are doing - my 2 ate more under 12 months than they do now.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Top weight for a beagle is 14kg so i would fed the recommended for around 13kg depending on if parents were average size beagles


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Beagle weight is 8kg to 14kg


Going by that guide i would fed 230g a day.


----------



## bewildered from west mids (Jul 17, 2010)

Goodness - it's going up all the time!

Pickle will be delighted!:thumbup:


----------



## ZeusBeagle (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey

I have been following instructions from the breeder so am feeding Zeus 35g, four times a day! However from what you guys are saying - maybe i'm feeding too little :-s

I used Purina aswell and am mixing it with water.

How much water do you guys leave out for your beagles? Zeus will just finish all that is there and ends up really bloated. The breeder said I shouldn't leave water out as he has enough with what is mixed with the food??? this sounded a bit strange to me - what are your thoughts?

Pickle is gorgeous - we can swap puppy stories


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I think i only mixed water with the food for about a week, then just gave her dry. I have never restricted water.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Dogs should always have a fresh supply of drinking water


----------



## ZeusBeagle (Oct 11, 2010)

I agree, thanks for that - will stick to what i'm doing x


----------



## Marcusvzyl (May 6, 2013)

Thanks guys

We got Indiana (8 weeks) 2 days ago ....

We are feeding 3 times a day about 210gr for the day, we are using the breeders recommended food (Royal Canin)

oh yes and Indiana has unrestricted water .... we are crate training him to sleep in, and he even has a bowl of fresh water in the crate.

great thread


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I am in the same boat with my Cocker-Jack puppy, Marnie


Toy: (up to 5kg) 2 - 6mths 35 to 130g
6 - 12 mths 130-175g

Small: (5 - 12kg) 2 - 6mths 90 - 120g
6 - 12mths160 - 190g.

Medium: (12 - 25kg) 2 - 6mths 100-390g
6 - 12mths 260 - 370g.

this is the guide for her ww food. 
She is a small/ small to medium cross so I have been feeding 100g a day as she is 9 weeks at the moment. 

India x


----------

